# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Голубцы с виноградом

## Джая д.д

Недавно захотелось приготовить для Кришны что то необычное, в голову почему то пришел рецепт голубцов с виноградом. (получилось очень даже вкусно)

Для этого нужно:

кочан пекинской капусты;
рис;
виноград;
морковь;
сыр колбасный копченый;
ряженка;
сметана;
томатный сок (или помидоры);
корица;
специи по вкусу, и зелень.

Начинка:
рис обжарить на гхи или сливочном масле, добавить натертую на терке морковь, немного обжарить, затем добавляем натертый сыр и виноград (порезать кусочками), немного обжарить и залить горячей водой. Готовить 10-15 минут (до неполной готовности риса)

Соус:
томатный сок (или помидоры) смешиваем с ряженкой и сметаной, доводим до однородной массы, добавляем немного корицы и виноград, все это смешиваем и добавляем зелень.

Специи я использую: хмели-сунели, паприка, черная соль, асафетида (можно на свой вкус)

Листья капусты нужно предварительно подержать в горячей воде. Заворачиваем начинку в листья, заливаем соусом и готовим 20-25 минут.

Приятного аппетита:mig:

----------

